# Budget Multipurpose/CAD Workstation



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Budget Multipurpose/CAD Workstation
I like to get some input on components for this build. Budget about $1200 without monitor which will be recycled along with the Antec Solo case (if possible). I'll be multitasking office apps along with CAD and legacy apps.

Please see specific questions by component.

OS - Win 7 pro 64
Mobo - Asus z97 . Are Sabertooth more reliable, they have shrouding which may cause poor heat dissipation?
Processor Intel I7-4970 or K ? No overclocking. Non K version has malware security features build in hardware called vpro and tet. Is it worth considering?
Memory -16 GB Corsair vengeance ram. 
Storage- need input here - sshd with HD with OS/data partition. HD Size 1TB. Brands sshd Samsung and HD WD blue or black?
A second HD for image copy / backups 
Optical Drive - Asus 24x DVD RW and blue ray.
Video card - PNY nvidia Quadro K600
Usb 3 and card reader panel
PS xfx 650 pro
Fans - what will I be give up in control with 3 pin vs 4 pin?
Case - antec solo - recycled


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The build is good, uses all high quality parts.

Are you going to overclock at all? If not, no need for the K edition. if yes, then you will also need to purchase a 3rd party CPU cooler.

For storage, I would recommend a Samsung SSD for the OS and programs with HDDs as the backup and storage.

You lose some control with only 3 pin fans. If you can, then get 4 pins.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

I notice some of the mobos have 1 or 2 pci slots. Would a mobo with only pcie slots be better for present and future expansion? The only legacy card I have to consider is a pci fax card, but I don't think it will work he New mobo or os.


----------



## StalemateBlack (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm a big fan of the MSI "military class" motherboards, and am certain one of their Z97 Gaming series could easily handle your needs in the same price range as the Asus (if not below it).

The multi-BIOS option has saved me more than once already since I tweak around the hardware quite a bit, and if you do decide to opt for overclocking eventually it's a one-button process. 

Choosing a "gaming" MB for a CAD machine may not appear immediately logical, but given the higher quality of the components, the added features (and not to mention the SteamOS readiness of some models) makes them quite a viable option if the machine also serves as an "all-in-one".

I agree with Masterchiefxx17's SSD+HD recommendations as well, since that's the optimal way to run things IMHO.

As for the number of PCI slots, I use only one in my custom built box also, so I wouldn't overly worry as long as you have the number you need for the cards you are currently using or plan to use.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

edge10 said:


> I notice some of the mobos have 1 or 2 pci slots. Would a mobo with only pcie slots be better for present and future expansion? The only legacy card I have to consider is a pci fax card, but I don't think it will work he New mobo or os.


What board are you speaking of? You may be looking at mATX motherboards.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

ASUS Z97-A LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com

The Asus z97 a above has 2 of 7 slots pci, the reset are pcie. The Asus z97 pro has pcie for all seven slots.

Another question is getting the max speed from the pcie 2.0 x 16 in the mobo pcie 3.0 x 16 slot. I think if using the mobo 2.0 x 4 will slow graphics speed.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Should be " the rest are pcie"


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

To be honest, I am a little confused on what you're asking me here.

The Asus board has two PCIe 3.0 x16 slots which are modern and all you'll need to use.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Let me clarify this two part question. 1) are older pci slots, as on the Asus mobo above, useful with today's available cards? Should I consider mobos with only pcie slots? 2) Is the pcie 3.0 x 16 slot backward compatible for the 2.0 x16 K620 graphics card, so that the card operates at its full speed?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

1. Yes, older slots will still work with newer technology.

2. Yes, they are backwards compatible.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Are older pci slots, as on the Asus mobo above, useful with today's available cards? Should I consider mobos with only pcie slots?


PCI interface cards are becoming more and more rare all the time. They still show up now and then, and are still manufactured. However, anything which is available with a PCI interface is also available as PCI-E, and usually less expensive as so. The only reason to not consider a board with only PCI-E slots would be if you absolutely require a PCI interface for some legacy card you must use.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

"Processor Intel I7-4970 or K ? No overclocking. Non K version has malware security features build in hardware called vpro and tet. Is it worth considering?"
Have you looked at suitable Xeon Processors?
They are better designed for the tasks you describe, and use less power.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I personally try to get boards with a usable PCI slot (meaning it's put somewhere on the motherboard other than immediately below the top PCIe 16x slot), but I occasionally have odd hardware needs which require the older slot. Most people won't need to worry about any PCI slots unless they have a PCI card they want to move from an older machine. If you can't immediately think of a use for a PCI slot, it's unlikely you'll need one.

I would second the suggestion to pricing a compatible Xeon processor.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have briefly looked at the Xeon, but I'll take another look. The cad software site recommends the I7 for the best performance per $, unless there is heavy simulation which utilizes the 6 cores.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Recently Amazon users of Win 7 OEM stated two problems: the retail version of Win 7 is needed for updates and there are counterfeit copies being sold. My win xp OEM never had a problem updating, so idk, maybe bogus copies cause the problem. Should I buy win 7 retail and will the larger well known pc suppliers be a trusted source?

Will there be any issue with bios/uefi with this new build?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As long as you stick with a reputable website for purchasing Windows, you'll be fine.

No, a UEFI BIOS should actually work better than the old BIOS.


----------

